# Has anyone tried Keto



## Tui (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi, Just wondering if anyone here has tried doing a ketogenic diet and would have any advice or share how successful it was.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I love them. It's so easy to get below 10% bodyfat while on a cyclical ketogenic diet. I hardly got any cravings so it was easy to not cheat. I wish there wasn't such a negative stigma with them because it is the best fat loss diet.


----------



## EliSummer (Mar 15, 2013)

nubly said:


> I love them. It's so easy to get below 10% bodyfat while on a cyclical ketogenic diet. I hardly got any cravings so it was easy to not cheat. I wish there wasn't such a negative stigma with them because it is the best fat loss diet.


I know it's not 100% the same, but I'm having fantastic results eating Paleo for about 7 weeks now - It's also extremely low carb.


----------



## Stayinsane (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm on a ketogenic diet at the moment... just started last week and I feel amazing! 

Increased energy, reduced appetite, no anxiety or troubling thoughts/emotions, clearer and more logical thinking, increased memory and cognitive function, and dare I say increased intelligence!

Been doing heaps of reading on it. Here are some useful links:

List of foods:
http://josepharcita.blogspot.com.au/2011/03/guide-to-ketosis.html#33MM
http://www.minimins.com/exante-recipes/188712-helpful-list-ketogenic-foods.html

Medical Report on how a ketogenic diet cured schizophrenia:
http://josepharcita.blogspot.com.au/2011/03/guide-to-ketosis.html#33MM

There is also a book called "the ketogenic diet: a complete guide for the dieter and practioner" by Lyle McDonald that covers everything.

Plenty of video's on youtube with an abundance of information, along with stuff that may be a bit more 'out there'. One video I watched by google techtalks (I think) had a speaker that said the body normally operates on 90V internally but in ketosis it's 120V, which makes some sense considering ketones are more efficient. Other videos suggest it can have beneficial spiritual effects like strengthening your connection with the divine and making your spirit stronger and more vibrant. In any case, the results I've experienced speak for themselves


----------



## Stayinsane (Apr 27, 2013)

Sorry I provided wrong link for the medical report and can't edit:
http://www.nutritionandmetabolism.com/content/6/1/10


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse (Jan 9, 2012)

...


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Am not overweight and lost 20 pounds with it over 2&1/2 months or so.

It sates your appetite very well so you won't get hungry a whole lot if you are strict with the "rules".

One note, please take a potassium or another strong electrolyte supplement while you are doing this.

And your urine will smell icky at first but it will go away lol


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm starting tomorrow, i am very excited about it.

It is also tough because no fruit, potatoes, rice, breakfast cornflakes, pasta, not even sushi (because of the rice). All those mentioned foods were all that i ate before this (that is why i am skinny fat right now)

These are my macro's if i want to get to 15% body fat by October 21st, i can manage 1500 calories.

*1505* *kcal Daily Calorie Intake* *30* *g Carbohydrates* (8%) *100* *g Protein* (27%) *109* *g Fat* (65%)


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

I don't think it's right for everyone because everyone is different. I didn't have ANY energy and I was crabby. It wasn't just the first three days either. I defs need my carbs. However, I'm not discouraging it. You WILL see fantastic results. I eat low carb every now and then, I just don't go to extremes.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

50% of my calories comes from protein shakes, MCT, and flax oil.

Even after I broke keto I maintain a low carb intake. It's rare for me to go above 100g in a single day.


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

I love the premise of this 'diet' (i call it more a lifestyle choice), in that i can eat a lot of beef, steak, hot dogs and sausages. Fatty foods. It fills you up, it stills your hunger for pretty much the entire day so you won't feel starved. It also eliminates your cravings for fast food.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

I'd rather spare my kidneys


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

Billius said:


> I'd rather spare my kidneys


Yeah, cause loading yourself up with sugary carbs all day long is much more beneficial for a healthy body.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

FUBAR said:


> Yeah, cause loading yourself up with sugary carbs all day long is much more beneficial for a healthy body.


I never said anything about sugar or carbs; Such insecurity. If you never want to be disagreed with the internet is the wrong place my friend


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

alieneyed said:


> I don't think it's right for everyone because everyone is different. I didn't have ANY energy and I was crabby. It wasn't just the first three days either. I defs need my carbs. However, I'm not discouraging it. You WILL see fantastic results. I eat low carb every now and then, I just don't go to extremes.


Ketosis works more or less like a switch, and it varies a lot for people. Anyway, the reason for the extreme is that it's impossible to get into ketosis any other way.

Some people can eat 100g of carbs and stay in ketosis, some can't eat more than 5.


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

It has been great for me in terms of lowering my body fat percentage, the body fat (stubborn belly/stomach fat and thigh/leg fat literally burns off in matter of days). After i lost 55 pounds on several different diets, i was left with pockets of fat all over my body and it seems like ketosis is operating like a perfect body fat burning mechanism, now i've already lowered my body fat percentage by 1% since i've started 3 days ago. It's too early to make a definitive judgment, but things are looking very good and i feel great, not deprived of food.

Here's a picture i took of myself today, view on own discretion.
http://i39.tinypic.com/f40d5j.jpg
(You can still see the stretch marks from my weight loss)


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

alieneyed said:


> I don't think it's right for everyone because everyone is different. I didn't have ANY energy and I was crabby. It wasn't just the first three days either. I defs need my carbs. However, I'm not discouraging it. You WILL see fantastic results. I eat low carb every now and then, I just don't go to extremes.


If you can stick it out for two weeks you'll feel more energetic. For some people, adjusting to ketosis causes lethargy but it usually goes away within two weeks.


----------



## Supernothing (Aug 29, 2013)

To compare diets, I was on a medium carb diet of 1600 cals (about 120 carbs, 150 protein, 60 fat) and worked out 5 times a week and only lost 4 pounds in 6 weeks. 

When i got on the atkins diet, I lost 5 pounds in the first 2 weeks eating 1500 cals, with no exercise at all; which is about 3 times faster weight loss. First 2 days of the diet I felt a little worse - had a headache and a stomach-ache because I was adjusting to ketosis. On the third day, i felt very good, almost euphoric. That went away, but the sense of well-being is definitely increased on this diet, although for anxiety it doesn't help much.


----------



## John310 (May 24, 2011)

haven't done Keto but done Paelo and Gluten-Free and dairy free.

Apart from helping you get ripped I didn't see much change and felt my energy levels were the same when I was eating pasta etc. I think the only reason I lost a bit of weight was because I struggled to get in enough calories (lifting too.)


----------

